# Chloe won't chew bully sticks



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I have the strangest dog ever, but I can't he her to get very interested in bully sticks. She might chew them for a couple of minutes, but she doesn't stay interested in them at all. She likes to chew on other things, so the issue isn't that she doesn't like to chew. Is there a way to make her more interested in them or is it just a lost cause?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Often they like them better when they are "broken in" a bit, just a little bit soggier than when new - so to encourage her maybe just paste a tiny bit of peanut butter on .


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie only chews hers for a few minutes at a time, but she's not really a chewer. One small stick lasts a couple of weeks. I figure that as long as she's chewing on them sometimes as well as getting raw bones that it's better than nothing!

I've heard of some people putting their sticks in their regular bag of food or treats to make them smell different.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah same way she not too interested only chews few mins and mostly only when the cat go near it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Try different ones. Mine are not huge bully stick fans but can chew a tendon bone for hours. They also like bison bones etc. Get one of a couple different types and see what she likes. I also heard some put bully sticks in Ziwi Peak bags for awhile to get the scent.

I only buy all natural made in the USA.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I saw a thing for a bully stick that was "stuffed" with cranberry- it was all USA beef/cranberry and looked really cool, they claimed the cranberry was good for teeth too. I didn't buy it though and I cant remember the brand- lots of help I am- but maybe something like that would be good for chloe


----------

